# Oconee National Forest



## mnb1911 (Oct 20, 2011)

Me my brother and my dad are headin there this weekend to do some camping anybody know of any good places to camp or cool things to see never been there before would prefer to stay away from the big camp sites thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 20, 2011)

Opening weekend of deer gun season, going to be a lot of people camping out.

What part of the NF are you going to?


----------



## mnb1911 (Oct 20, 2011)

i didnt even think about that we havnt really picked a certain place my brothers got a map of the place and we were planning on just cruisin out there and figuring that out as we go


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 20, 2011)

go down Hwy 15 out of Watkinsville , cross over the river , next road on left is Macadonia , turn left about a mile up on left is primitive camping area ..

there is also a site on left just as you cross bridge but I'll bet it's full already ...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 20, 2011)

You can camp anywhere on the ONF...Does not need to be an
established "hunt camp"...Just find yourself a level spot somewhere,
clear out a spot and set up.....
Lots of USFS roads to cruise...When you find an area you like, set up
your camp....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 20, 2011)

mnb1911 said:


> i didnt even think about that we havnt really picked a certain place my brothers got a map of the place and we were planning on just cruisin out there and figuring that out as we go





Nugefan said:


> go down Hwy 15 out of Watkinsville , cross over the river , next road on left is Macadonia , turn left about a mile up on left is primitive camping area ..
> 
> there is also a site on left just as you cross bridge but I'll bet it's full already ...




The first site Nugefan describes is in the vicinity of the abandoned town of Skull Shoals, which has some interpretative signs , and near the Skull Shoals Indian Mounds.  The town site will be reasonably accessible, but otherwise wouldn't be my choice of weekends for wandering around the woods.

I'd suggest somewhere like Watson Mill State Park or Hamburg State Park (actually recreation areas now) where there won't be any hunting going on.  Probably less competition for campsites.


----------



## mnb1911 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info any rules on camp fires when u set up a random camp site?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 21, 2011)

mnb1911 said:


> Thanks for the info any rules on camp fires when u set up a random camp site?



Don't set the woods on fire.  

Don't cut any living plant.



Other than that, don't seem to be many rules.

With the rain we had this week, might be hard to find decent wood laying around.


----------

